# iq sound mp3 player sc-4528hb



## sippin24z (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, I have this mp3 player, I tried to add music to it by opening my computer (It shows up as F:\) so i opened up F:\ and just copied music over... after I was done, I properly ejected it... No music showed up in the mp3 player itself... So i go back to plug it back in via USB and it is now telling me... 

"You need to format the disk in drive F: before you can use it, Do you want to format it? Yes or no"

I go ahead and click Yes and then it says WIndows cannot format F: , check to see that the disc and drive are connected properly, make sure that the disc is not read-only, and then try again. For more information , search help for read-only files and how to change them" 

I cannot format it and I dont think it is a read only since I was able to put music on it before. I even try to right click the F: from my computer screen and click format and that won't work either. I can't open it by double clicking F: from my computer .. it says insert disc into removable disc (f ...

The manual sucks and doesn't help at all... I tried googling the model but barely any results come up.. (4 links i think) ... Anyone know any shortcuts on this model or IQ sound mp3 players to reset the mp3 player? 

Does anyone have any suggestions on getting this mp3 player to work?? OR is anyone having similar problems?? I might end up going to the store i bought it and trying to get an exchange or see if they can do anything about it.... I will be back later with updated results after I come back from the store... Please help if you can.


----------



## Dantera (Dec 13, 2010)

I just had a user stop by with the same issue? I suspect the drive is bad as W7 reconizes the drive but see's no space available. I suggested he take it back to the store and tell them that it came out of the box like that so he can get a replacement. Looks like it is a cheap unit and from what I have read on the internet, it looks like others are having problems with this unit as well. Would be interested in what you find so I can relay it to the user I worked with. Thanks,


----------



## dee5584 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sippin 24z, Did you find a solution to your problem wit your IQ SOund SC-4528hb? I purchased one for my husband for Christmas and I can not download a thing. 

Dee5584


----------

